
Show HN: A blog on pragmatic software development - parisk
https://stateofprogress.blog/the-state-of-progress-639f3a0040af#.ngrp3j8ce
======
dozzie
OK, but you could have filled the blog with some articles first. For now I
don't even know if it will be factually correct, much less if it will be
interesting, and I'm certain I won't come back on my own at this point.

~~~
parisk
Hi dozzie, you certainly got a point. We wanted to clarify our mission first
and then progressively publish articles.

We are developers that prefer small and incremental updates to big (bloated)
releases and this is reflected also on the way we publish.

As far as for coming back... you don't have to! You have the following
options:

1\. Add our RSS feed to your feed reader:
[https://stateofprogress.blog/feed](https://stateofprogress.blog/feed) 2\.
Follow us on Medium:
[https://stateofprogress.blog/](https://stateofprogress.blog/) 3\. Follow us
on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/stateofprogblog](https://twitter.com/stateofprogblog)

Thanks for your comment, I hope you like what we have been up to!

~~~
dozzie
1, 2, and 3: I don't know _yet_ if you will be interesting. Why the heck would
I bother with following you _anywhere_? That's the point. I have enough
reading sources.

~~~
parisk
OK, I get it better now. We are not forcing or pushing anyone to follow us if
they don't feel like it.

I am going to share with you though the topics I am working on right now. I
expect the first one to be published by Monday.

1\. Well-structured repositories (What makes a repo well structured? Why
should I do so? How can I do it?) 2\. Why you should choose a traditional
relational database as the main back-end of your web application, instead of
an object store (e.g. Mongo) 3\. When and why to choose TypeScript (or any
other type-safe programming language)

If you believe that such articles are in your interest, then feel free to
follow.

Thanks for your sincere comments. I really appreciate them and take them into
account for the future.

P.S.: The above are working titles. Most probably they will be refined and
shortened.

~~~
webmaven
Those topics seem somewhat interesting in the abstract, but I would hope that
they are more than just opinion pieces, and include real world examples.

In your intro post you definitely have the focus clearly on real world
examples of how the advice plays out in practice. Compare:

Why you should choose a traditional relational database as the main back-end
of your web application, instead of an object store (e.g. Mongo)

vs.

Why it made sense choosing Swarm over Kubernetes for our application

There is a big difference between "you should do X" articles and "Why we
decided to do X (and how it worked out)" articles.

~~~
parisk
Great comment. Let me reply.

The content of all articles is sourced from our experience on working on
commercial products and open source projects, no just plain though sharing.

Let me share some more insights on the previous topics:

\- _" Relational vs. Object/Mongo store"_ this article is based on our
experience at sourcelair.com. Choosing Mongo for our main data store has
caused us more problems than it solved, and we have spent tons of hours
working this out. After running this in prod for 3 years, we have a strong
opinion on this that you should not use an object store for your main back-end
unless you are a super exception.

\- _We we choose Swarm_ : Docker is a relatively new tech and while its
adoption grows it has not yet the maturity and footprint of projects like
MySQL or Postgres, so each case diverges more from another. This is why here
we talk about "When does it make sense to use this" instead of "You should do
this".

Hope I covered your question, but feel free to continue the discussion if you
'd like. It's an interesting topic.

~~~
webmaven
_> Hope I covered your question_

Not really. Also, it wasn't a question, just an observation:

The example titles listed in the introductory post are in the format "what we
did", and the example titles here are mostly "what you should do".

Do you see the difference?

------
wingerlang
I agree, it is really uninteresting without any at the very least "sample"
articles.

~~~
parisk
Hi wingerlang,

Thanks for your comment. The first article will be published by Monday. A
sneak peak on what I am working on right now for this blog is referenced at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13069757](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13069757)
as well:

1\. _Well-structured repositories_ (What makes a repo well structured? Why
should I do so? How can I do it?) 2. _Why you should choose a traditional
relational database as the main back-end of your web application, instead of
an object store_ (e.g. Mongo) 3. _When and why to choose TypeScript_ (or any
other type-safe programming language)

If you believe that these topics are of interest to you, feel free to follow
us. It would be great to hear your feedback on our articles as well.

Thanks a lot!

~~~
wingerlang
I think you could have waited with the announcement until monday :)

Anyway, seems interesting and I'll check it out.

~~~
parisk
Well, we will never find out now!

I am happy you are interested in the State of Progress. The next article is on
its way.

